# Dubai work permit



## osuagwu (Mar 23, 2013)

Please i need agent to do dubai work permit for me.how much?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

What do you mean with 'work permit'?

You are not allowed to work in the UAE unless you have the proper visa and labor card.

Both things are provided by your employer. No agent can do this for you, and even if they claim they can, is illegal to do so.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

osuagwu said:


> Please i need agent to do dubai work permit for me.how much?


_"1 billion dollars"_ (Dr Evil accent)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

My friend,

I am related to the late His Highness Uwamba Biggun.
Please give me your bank account number so that I can transfer sum of $10,000,000 into your account.
I will then transfer this money to my No. 2 Swiss bank account.
For your trouble I have friend who will get you work permit for any country you wish!!!!

Please keep this confidential as not everyone get this offer!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

You need valid employment to get a work permit in UAE. the only thing an agent can provide for you is a visit visa and even if they can provide a work permit, it's illegal if you're not going to work for the agent. Stay out of trouble!


----------

